# Every Single Day You Make A Choice



## SeaBreeze (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 29, 2014)

7 Rules of Life 


 1. Make peace with your past so it won't screw up the present.

 2. What others think of you is none of your business.

 3. Time heals almost everything, give it time.

 4. Don't compare your life to others and don't judge them. You have no idea what their journey is all about.

 5. Stop thinking too much, it's alright not to know the answers. They will come to you when you least expect it.

 6.No one is in charge of your happiness, except you.

 7. Smile. You don't own all the problems in the world.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 30, 2014)

..........very good advice.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jul 30, 2014)

I make choices all the time. On smart days I choose to do what my wife says. Other days are not so good. :lol:


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 30, 2014)

Wise choice, rkunsaw. Hard to go wrong that way.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 30, 2014)

To be, or not to be.  That is the question.   (I just made that up.  Feel free to use it.)


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jul 30, 2014)

Wife and I don't agree with all of these, but that is us. 



SeaBreeze said:


> 7 Rules of Life
> 
> 
> 1. Make peace with your past so it won't screw up the present.
> ...


----------



## Raven (Jul 30, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> 7 Rules of Life
> 
> 
> 1. Make peace with your past so it won't screw up the present.
> ...




Wonderful advice and we all need to be reminded of those Rules of Life.
Our days would be so much better if we could remember to live by them every day.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 30, 2014)

This explains why I always sit on the right side of the bus ...


----------



## Athos (Jul 30, 2014)

I disagree with statements 2,3,5, very much. Time does not heal all wounds, what other people think ofyou matters much sometimes
though you cannot control it, Nothing is wrong with  thinking "too much". Some people just
don't think enough, that's another problem. Of course, we cannot answer all questions, hopefully a few anyway.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jul 30, 2014)

Everyone makes choices every day.  Some are good and some are not so good.

I'm not sure that I agree with the 7 rules... but remember "Rules were made for the guidance of wise men and the obedience of fools".
Sometimes attributed to the WW2 ace, Douglas Bader,  but probably has a much earlier origin.

Rule 8.  Wear sunscreen.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 30, 2014)

Meanderer said:


>




I shall be telling this with a sighSomewhere ages and ages hence:Two roads diverged in a wood, and I—I took the one less traveled by,And that's when I ran into the damned electric fence.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 30, 2014)

The voice of choice!


----------



## drifter (Jul 30, 2014)

Generally we learn from experience or we soon come to know in life there are no rules, and if there are, we make them up as we go.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## aeron (Mar 14, 2017)

I just base my life on Objectivism,  the principles set out by Ayn Rand . I have done for over fifty years and it is a philosophy that has served me well.


----------



## dpwspringer (Mar 14, 2017)

As the renown philosopher Yogi Berra said, "When you come to a fork in the road, take it."


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 14, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> 7 Rules of Life
> 
> 
> 1. Make peace with your past so it won't screw up the present.
> ...



I like your rules and many, many more!

I think of these quite often.

You can never change the facts but you can always change your attitude.

Every morning when you wake up you get a fresh chance to start over.

In a hundred years it won't matter if ...

and this thought from my working years.

"The graveyards are full of indispensable men." - attributed to Charles de Gaulle


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 14, 2017)

In the end there is only kindness.


----------



## aeron (Mar 14, 2017)

In the end there is only YOU.


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 14, 2017)

4. Don't compare your life to others and don't judge them. You have no idea what their journey is all about. I so agree with this one. Years back I was very judgemental and thinking the only reason people were in the position they  were in was because of poor choices. I hear that statement quite a bit and I cringe when I hear it now. I have some very good friends who have fallen on hard times. Maybe some of their choices were poor, but I'm sure for them it was the right choice at the time or maybe their only choice. In any case I doubt I could have done better in their circumstances.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 14, 2017)

aeron said:


> In the end there is only YOU.


I have lived, and continue to live with a different viewpoint. What an incredible journey!


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## Butterfly (Mar 15, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> 4. Don't compare your life to others and don't judge them. You have no idea what their journey is all about. I so agree with this one. Years back I was very judgemental and thinking the only reason people were in the position they  were in was because of poor choices. I hear that statement quite a bit and I cringe when I hear it now. I have some very good friends who have fallen on hard times. Maybe some of their choices were poor, but I'm sure for them it was the right choice at the time or maybe their only choice. In any case I doubt I could have done better in their circumstances.



I agree.  Much of life is just blind luck.  You'd need a crystal ball -- and mine broke years ago -- to always make the choice that turns out best.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 15, 2017)

Shalimar said:


> In the end there is only kindness.




And weapons.

... sharp, pointy weapons, that one can deploy from one's cave when the zombies attack ...


----------



## Falcon (Mar 15, 2017)

The highways are filled with flattened squirrels  that couldn't make up their minds.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 15, 2017)

SifuPhil said:


> And weapons.
> 
> ... sharp, pointy weapons, that one can deploy from one's cave when the zombies attack ...


You are incorrigible! Lulz.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 15, 2017)

Choices are subject to the person having the mental/emotional capacity at that time to choose.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 15, 2017)

Shalimar said:


> You are incorrigible! Lulz.




Hey, when you spend over 45 years of your life believing in something, it's REALLY hard to do an about-face when you're an old toot.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 15, 2017)

SifuPhil said:


> Hey, when you spend over 45 years of your life believing in something, it's REALLY hard to do an about-face when you're an old toot.


Do you have to do an about face, wouldnt't a 180 do? Moderate approach and all that .


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 15, 2017)

Shalimar said:


> Do you have to do an about face, wouldnt't a 180 do? Moderate approach and all that .



I thought an about-face WAS a 180. layful:

You mean do a 90? 

But then I would be going against my personal Tao ...


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 15, 2017)

SifuPhil said:


> I thought an about-face WAS a 180. layful:
> 
> You mean do a 90?
> 
> But then I would be going against my personal Tao ...


Ninety is right. I am so bad at math. What about your personal Tao constrains your choices??


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 15, 2017)

Shalimar said:


> Ninety is right. I am so bad at math. What about your personal Tao constrains your choices??



That's okay, I'm bad at social stuff. 

Not so much "constrains"; it's just that the path I follow is nice and clean and wide and free of scary things, so I'm reticent to leave it. It's familiar, like an old pair of jeans. 

I think that for those reasons, I don't WANT to leave it.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 15, 2017)

SifuPhil said:


> That's okay, I'm bad at social stuff.
> 
> Not so much "constrains"; it's just that the path I follow is nice and clean and wide and free of scary things, so I'm reticent to leave it. It's familiar, like an old pair of jeans.
> 
> I think that for those reasons, I don't WANT to leave it.


Ok. Then perhaps you can remain in your comfort zone?


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 15, 2017)

Shalimar said:


> Ok. Then perhaps you can remain in your comfort zone?



It isn't about comfort. It's experience. It's putting your hand on the hot stove one time, and forever after knowing not to do it again. 

Don't mistake that I can't venture OFF the path at times; just that I always go back to it eventually.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 15, 2017)

SifuPhil said:


> It isn't about comfort. It's experience. It's putting your hand on the hot stove one time, and forever after knowing not to do it again.
> 
> Don't mistake that I can't venture OFF the path at times; just that I always go back to it eventually.


Ok.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## Vega_Lyra (Mar 16, 2017)

:wave:


----------



## angelica (Mar 16, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> 7 Rules of Life
> 
> 
> 1. Make peace with your past so it won't screw up the present.
> ...



A very admiring sight on life!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Bridget Truesdale (May 6, 2019)

Me too, Larry.  Me, too!


----------



## Nihil (May 7, 2019)

We are insignificant neutrinos in this vast universe. Nothing matters in the long run, but pleasure is the hero of the moment. Don't get caught up in the illusion that fear creates in your mind.


----------

